# 04 spec v - p0301 code.



## ConsultII (Mar 15, 2011)

alright guys here's the deal. Im actually a tech at a Nissan dealer. i got the car back in November with a blown head gasket. I ended up "acquiring" a brand new Nissan re manufactured long block for next to nothing. so i swapped it into the car. in the proses i took the intake manifold appart, all power valves intact and no screws missing. took all the screws out of the power vlaves, cleaned the hell out of everything and reinstalled the valves and screws with the spacer plate and loctite. also, used all new nissan gaskets. changed out the crank sensor for a new revised sensor with the metal sleeve. gutted the pre-cat, install an o2 sim. in the secondary o2 sensor. vehicle has stock exhaust but did have a super ghetto intake thing on it so i replaced it with a much more legit intake unit. still aftermarket. one problem is i have no place to run th breather tube to the intake from the valve cover so i have a breather filter on it. if i block it off, my air fuel alpha% goes rich as hell. anywho, i got everything together and started it up. seemed to run good. after while noticed a soft miss at idle. - no check engine light. checked for codes and found a p0301 - cyl 1 miss. so i swapped the coils on cyl 1&2, erased the code, and drove it till it came back. well it came back with a p0301 code. this time i took the upper intake off, rechecked my power valves, and swapped my cyl 1&2 injectors, now the code wont come back on but i can definitely still feel the miss and fuel econ. blows! (what are you spec v guys getting btw) anything I've missed? just kinda hopping this code comes back. it cant me many things with a brand new engine. thanks guys, any input is appreciated


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if I am good, I best I have gotten was 30mpgs in town, most of the time its around 25-6mpgs, the worst was 20
Did you replace both cam/crank sensors? Did the code stay with cyl #1 ?


----------



## ConsultII (Mar 15, 2011)

just the crank sensor. it cut out on me about 3 times on a 2 hr trip down the hwy. just for a second though. when i brought my car into the shop to do the ecm reprogram regarding this issue, that's when i decided to just throw in a ckp sensor. i was getting a very best of 25mpg on the hwy. right now about 22 city


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

on the hwy with a set of tires in the trunk (1 in the back seat) and lets say a little faster than the posted limit, It gave me 35mpgs


----------



## ConsultII (Mar 15, 2011)

yea this blows... especially with a brand new motor. should be able to get that and more. well, diag. continues i suppose.


----------

